# Dream On - tutorial



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

An Aerosmith classic! A quick breakdown of how i play this tune.......thanks for watching!

guitar - RS Guitarworks 'Old Friend' Tele

YouTube - Dream On (tutorial) - cover by Tonedr


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Awesome. Thanks for sharing


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

appreciate you checking it out.....hope all is great,

dale


----------

